# Awesome dollar store cube



## gundamslicer (Jul 25, 2010)

Today I got a dollar store cube and it was amazing, it was not like those crappy ones with the tiles but it was more like a Dian sheng cube. After doing the A V mod it started to be able to cut 30 degree corners and can do RU U' R' 6 times without lock up and it has not been lubed. 
Info:Height: 5.3 Cm
Weight: about 80 Grams
Lock up proof: 8.7
Speed: 8.9
Pop proof: 10
Overal rating: 8.5

AFTER LUBE (JIG A LOO):
Cube is very fast and has lost no cutting corner abilites and is comparable to a alpha cube with lube. I would use this for my competitions for BLD, speed, & one hand because it is lighter than some cubes, smooth , & few issues to fix.

Speed: 9.5
Pop Proof: 10
Lockup proof: 9.4
Overal rating: 9.5

Steps to turn into speedcube:
-Do an Alpha V corner mod
-use lube ( Silcone damages the painted stickers so i would cover them with something eg: tape)


Center caps fall off every 30 solves

Pics: (compared to C4U cube)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 25, 2010)

k.


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 25, 2010)

Alright everyone the dispute is over. Av vs f2 vs guhong vs dollar storecube. Last one wins


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 25, 2010)

okay i mean its as good as a cube 4 you cube and this one has not even been lubed.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 25, 2010)

kthx.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 25, 2010)

pics now updated


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 25, 2010)

i can has internal pics + hardware pices (screws/springs)?


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 25, 2010)

added core pics but do not want to fully unscrew cube because i bieleve i will never find the same tension set


----------



## ottothedog (Jul 25, 2010)

what store?


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 26, 2010)

Everything from(or for) a dollar store


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 26, 2010)

that's actually some good looking hardware in that cube. reminds me of the Type-a screw.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 26, 2010)

Exept it doesn't pop


----------



## Feryll (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks as bad as a dollar store cube to me.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 26, 2010)

Compares to my regular solves (46- 57 secs) it ranges 48-59


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 26, 2010)

gundamslicer said:


> Compares to my regular solves (46- 57 secs) it ranges 48-59



I just realized that you have never really made a productive thread. (this one is the best so far)
also, where did you get it?


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 26, 2010)

If there's one near you, "Everything for a dollar store"


----------



## ottothedog (Jul 26, 2010)

gundamslicer said:


> If there's one near you, "Everything for a dollar store"



on google maps it says they are only in canada and one in new york


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 26, 2010)

Well whoevers going to the Toronot opens in luck


----------



## Samania (Jul 26, 2010)

gundamslicer said:


> If there's one near you, "Everything for a dollar store"



HUZZAH! I KNOW ONE NEAR ME >=D

Does anyone know what the logo on the center piece translates into?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jul 26, 2010)

I want one


----------



## angelu1125 (Jul 26, 2010)

This has happened to me before. Although the pieces dont look the same. I got a type FI from a dollar store here in NZ


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 26, 2010)

hey, are you sure that the blue cube in the pic is a C4U cube, not an Alpha I?
Does it have a dull yellow core?

If it is, would you like to trade or sell that cube to me?
I can do with a pretty reasonable price~~


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> gundamslicer said:
> 
> 
> > Compares to my regular solves (46- 57 secs) it ranges 48-59
> ...





>you have never really made a productive thread. (this one is the best so far)

I agree. Keep it up though, I'm not complaining.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow I didn't know it was alpha I!!! What is it worth?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 26, 2010)

gundamslicer said:


> Wow I didn't know it was alpha I!!! What is it worth?


infinity monies


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> gundamslicer said:
> 
> 
> > Wow I didn't know it was alpha I!!! What is it worth?
> ...



considering that its also used and blue, i'd say infinite monies +3


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 26, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > gundamslicer said:
> ...


But i thought you could only add even numbers to infinity unless dene says its ok?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



DO I LOOK LIKE I CARE ABOUT WHAT DENE SAYS D:<

jk <3 dene


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 26, 2010)

Ow with the A V mod and the center piece mod ( I made up I think) it doesn't lock up at all!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 26, 2010)

*ah-em

I'm not sure if it really is an A1 yet. When did you buy it? 

could you post more pictures of that cube?


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 26, 2010)

eBay so I got confused I can confirm it as a dull yellow core and matches the pic on the guojia website


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 26, 2010)

huh....

would you like to sell it to me? how about $15?


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 26, 2010)

No thanks that was my first speed cube and I like blue I bieleve you can buy them on eBay still I'll give you the link my Alpha curb was 11 bucks


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 26, 2010)

I believe it's this cube right? Check first:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk:80/DIY-3X3X3-...sPageName=RSS:B:STORE:GB:101&autoredirect=off


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 27, 2010)

gundamslicer said:


> I believe it's this cube right? Check first:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk:80/DIY-3X3X3-...sPageName=RSS:B:STORE:GB:101&autoredirect=off



no....that's a type C. It has a white core, not yellow.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 27, 2010)

How yellow is the core you got a pic mines kinda yellow..


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 27, 2010)

gundamslicer said:


> How yellow is the core you got a pic mines kinda yellow..



why don't you just simply upload some more pics? it will save a lot of words and confusing description.


----------



## skeevs (Jul 27, 2010)

Was gonna fix a colleagues cube when I read this one. Turns out it was the same cube with the chinese writing. Lubing with Silicone made a big difference and I loosened the screws a tiny bit. It was really tight at first.

I find the edges on the pieces being a little short so you don't get much room to loosen the tension. Also, the screws can only be loosened a little bit since it'll start protruding out from the center piece. That makes it difficult to close the center cap securely. 

You may notice that it's also slightly smaller than the usual cube. IMO, the cube is just decent with cutting corners.


----------



## no1337cube (Jul 27, 2010)

@ Samania
the words on the cubes mean something like "Fast Spinning Demonic God" (Su Zhuan Mo Shen)
inb4 awkward translation.
@OP
Your edges dont look very well modded. Try refining them up, its kind of like an unmodded A-V in your picture.

PS: Try rounding up edges if they catch (Like what I did to my Type E)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 28, 2010)

Btw, just so that you know, I'm not very sure if that blue cube is really an A1 yet, I need more pictures of the core and the canter piece to be sure. It may also be a type B, judging from the thickness of the cube.


----------



## Meep (Jul 28, 2010)

I just picked two of these up at EFADS.

They suck. (Lubed with Jig-A-Loo too, etc.)


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 29, 2010)

Meep said:


> I just picked two of these up at EFADS.
> 
> They suck. (Lubed with Jig-A-Loo too, etc.)



Did you do the mods I suggested? Because after the mods it tends to lock up alot less



> @ Samania
> the words on the cubes mean something like "Fast Spinning Cube God" (Shu Zhuan Mo Shen)
> 
> @OP
> ...


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jul 29, 2010)

I love how people are discreatly trying to find out if this is THE rare blue cube and then buy it for dirt cheap

Silly peeple


----------



## akiramejin (Jul 30, 2010)

haha. this cube's been on mattg124.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FbWC_AXvRw&playnext=1&videos=WuZodR2Nvdc&feature=sub


----------



## Meep (Jul 30, 2010)

gundamslicer said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > I just picked two of these up at EFADS.
> ...




But why not do those general 'mods' (sanding where things are getting caught, etc) to a cube that's already better =P


----------

